#     1
1 7.7  27-    485.
    :

1)      2006 . 1         . 69.2.1 -     ( )     .      : ,   ,    6%,      ,    .  ""    34% (!!!) -             .
,        69.2.1 69.2.2 69.2.3  ?      ?

2)   "" - "", - ( ),   "  "  "...  ".      ,    .  :Cry:   :Cry:   :Cry: 
   ?     .

3)       .        ..  ..     -     . ,          1.   ? .     4 .2006.

    .
, .      .

----------


## .

. !   - 485  .   486 .  .

----------



----------


## buhar

486 -,    ,    .  ?  487-?

----------


## Naumov

486- .

----------


## Lazy-bones

485 .   ! :Big Grin:

----------

-  :
  2-3 ,  ,        

  :
 -    _ 6%  20% ( )

----------


## prb

20%

----------

- ,         4  2006 ?

----------


## Lazy-bones

?  "    "    - -

----------

> ?  "    "    - -


.   .    .

  :
 ,  -     468   485.
   468, 469, 470...  ..  ?

  :    1.
  468 ,  .  .      .   486 .   .     .

P.S.
     4  2006      468 ,   485 (486).  -  3  2006 ....???

----------

, -.
  :
  1 -     468  486.
     ,      .
     ,   , ,    ,  .
   - (   " ")    1 :
" -    ...  "
  ?

      ,      ,   468, 469  ..
      _ -    ( )       2006 .      ...  ,   ?
  .

----------


## Helma

> - (   " ")    1 :
> " -    ...  "
>   ?


,    -         /.    ,  ,  /     "   "     /   . ,    .

----------

> ,    -         /.    ,  ,  /     "   "     /   . ,    .


.  ,      ".-.",   .  , -,     . ..    " ".
         " ":

    (  )   
 ,  ?

----------


## MfrinaM

> ,    -         /.    ,  ,  /     "   "     /   . ,    .


, ,   ,      "   "  "   "..         , ,     (),    "  "..

----------

-  ..  
 .

      "  ",  -  "        "


     470, 471, 475, 478, 479, 480, 482. ******?

----------


## Fosihas

> 470, 471, 475, 478, 479, 480, 482. *****


   .

----------


## Helma

,       ?
 ,      (    ,       :Smilie: ).

----------

" "   ", "
  "-"   
:  
 -     "     "
  ,  
  -.     " "     .   .

   ,  ,  -       .

       :
     19.4

----------


## Helma

"   "  ?
       .
  ,     ,   ?
        ?     ?  ?

----------


## Helma

,      ?

----------

,     ,     12     (.. ,   )

   ?  ?
 ,   -    " " -    
      "" (  , -,  )

 -      " " -   
   -  

   :
19.4 51
68.2 19.4

         .
     ?
      .      .         .     .
     .

----------


## Helma

**,           ,       ,     , ..  20% (   :Smilie: ).
    .
    ,          02     -       .         19 ,      .
        ,      19      .
,      !

----------


## Helma

:
.02.02.1
.20.
 ,       ,

----------

.20.     (  )
 .02.02.1 -

----------


## Helma

**
 :Smilie: 
     /
    -       19.4.
 ,  ,   ,  /     .
,   - . "   "     19.1,   .
      "   "  ?

----------


## Helma

,  ,     19.4
     19.2,  "   "    ,       19.4,        19.1

----------

"   "    
   . (     )

    : 68.2 19.3.      .20.

----------


## prb

> 468, 469  ..
>       _ -    ( )


      .
-  .        .

----------

2005 .   "1" -     , -.

,    

http://smages.com/v.php?id=5c3c97be4...09545198d8.gif

----------

,           _     477   481.
      478, 479, 480 ???

     481:


      7.70.481     7.70.479
================================================================

  (" ")
----------------------------------------------------------------
 :
    ,    
    .  , 
  ,   
.   ,     

 .

----------


## prb

> 2005 .   "1" -     , -.


 -.      468 ,     .  , ,     "1".  . ,          .

----------

> -.      468 ,     .  , ,     "1".  . ,          .


 
 80-    "2"

----------

.
   :

     . 1     2.1  12 " ,       ". ..      ,   , ,    ,  .

 478   479, 483, 484, 485, 486 -   .
     ...
    .
, .

----------

